# Need some fast growing plants for new tank



## beznsarah (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for some fast growing stem plants for my 2 week old 75 gal. If you have any thing like ludwigia repens, hygro (any ), Shinnersia rivularis (mexican oak), Lysimachia nummularia (money wort or creeping jenny), CARDAMINE LYRATA (creeping charlie), Limnophila sessiliflora or something similair that will grow fast and well in a low-tech env let me know.

I'm willing to pay a reasonable amt for these so just let me know what you might have. I can come to pick up if you're not too far from Grand Prairie or I'm willing to pay shipping as well for the right deal.

I don't have enough stem plants right now and I'm starting to get some hair algae. I have too much Java fern so if you want some of that let me know.

Thanks

Bez


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

www.aquabid.com if you do not find them locally


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I have some limnophilia I can send you. Not a ton, but it does grow fast in my tank. I just threw out a bunch o hornwort because I was sick of it. Doh!

Cheryl


----------

